# EZ Brook Kennels



## sgmidf (May 14, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with EZ Brook Kennels in Nottingham, Pa? I know someone looking for a companion GSD in the Philly area and this breeder's name had come up.

EZ Brook German Shepherds & Corgis

Thanks


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Sounds like someone I'd recommend - 



> Health tests that I do on breeding stock are von Willebrands (vWD), eye CERF , OFA hips,
> elbows, cardiac, patella, DM. MDR1 and Temperament tests. I am a club member of The
> GSDCA,WDA, DVGSDC, USA, NAPCH, PPCA and PWCL


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

They ought to know what they are producing as they are using generations of their own dogs.


----------



## sgmidf (May 14, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

> *We reserve the right to refuse a sale even if a deposit was made.
> Our puppies are sold on a limited registration (which means they cannot be bred) we do
> offer conditions for removal of limited at the appropriate age, with some of the
> requirements being that we evaluate the dog, you must do hip/elbow certification, we
> ...


I like all of that


----------

